# Failed to find a suitable display device (world of warcraft)



## tburwood

Hello all  

I have a little issue that i can not seem to figure out. I have been trying to get world of war craft to work now for about 6 month with no luck.  

I have tried all kinds of things, but luck. I have update wow with all the latest patches, and i have update all the drivers for everything in my computer to the most current drivers. but still no luck. 
I would like to hear about what ever anyone may help..... I am lost at this point.
I have attached my dxdiag.txt file and my msinfo.txt file to this tread.

Thanks Tburwood

My system specs
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 9/14/2007, 22:17:48
Machine name: BURWOOD-8B70545
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2, v.2096 (2600.xpsp_sp2_rc1.040311-2315)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
System Model: System Product Name
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3600+, MMX, 3DNow (2 CPUs), ~1.9GHz
Memory: 2014MB RAM
Page File: 327MB used, 3580MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0b (4.09.0000.0903)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2096 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found. DirectDraw test results: All tests were successful. Direct3D 7 test results: All tests were successful. Direct3D 8 test results: All tests were successful. Direct3D 9 test results: All tests were successful.
Sound Tab 1: DirectSound test results: All tests were successful.
Music Tab: DirectMusic test results: All tests were successful.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found. DirectPlay test results: All tests were successful.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 6150
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce 6150
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0240&SUBSYS_81CD1043&REV_A2
Display Memory: 256.0 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: ViewSonic VA702b
Monitor Max Res: 1280,1024
Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0011.6218 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 6/29/2007 00:43:00, 5690624 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
Mini VDD Date: 6/29/2007 00:43:00, 6807328 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4100-11CF-B96B-C6A103C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0240
SubSys ID: 0x81CD1043
Revision ID: 0x00A2
Revision ID: 0x00A2
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: All tests were successful.
D3D7 Test Result: All tests were successful.
D3D8 Test Result: All tests were successful.
D3D9 Test Result: All tests were successful.

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: SoundMAX HD Audio O
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_11D4&DEV_1986&SUBSYS_104381B3&REV_1005
Manufacturer ID: 65535
Product ID: 65535
Type: WDM
Driver Name: ADIHdAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0001.6110 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 1/16/2007 09:09:06, 293888 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Analog Devices
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: Yes
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): Yes
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: All tests were successful.


----------



## McTimson

Has the game ever worked?

Have you tried completely uninstalling WoW, and then reinstalling it?

Do any other games give you problems?


----------



## tburwood

No i have never been able to get this game to work. I have played a lot of games and have ever had this kind of problem before.


----------



## BlooChoo

is the game installing fine and then not working? or is it not even installing?


----------



## Nyghtwing

I would try getting the newest Version of DX i think it is 9.0C now and also check for the latest Nvidia Drivers.

Newest Nvidia Drivers for your Card. 7-26-07

Direct X 9.0C--- Validation Required.

Also if live links are not allowed sorry. Just trying to direct the guy straight to the right places without him having to search.


----------



## tburwood

BlooChoo - The game is installed and has all the avail. patches as well

Nyghtwing - I have installed the lastest drivers from nvidia, and i am tring to get dx 9.0c installed but having a little difficulty......The usual stuff


----------



## smallguy18

the way i fixed this problem was that i reinstalled windows xp and it fixed all of my problems that i was having on my computer


----------



## BlooChoo

thats quite dreastic to fix a gpu but...i would run a test from www.pcpitstop.com to determin if my card was working correctly b4 that

then format if all seems to be well with the hardware


----------

